# Classical Fans Favorite Sport(s)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm curious what the board enjoys. I enjoy playing and watching billiards and chess, but I have much room for growth in both.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Maybe this is better in Community Forum?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Maybe this is better in Community Forum?


The mods will decide. I thought it would fit well here, but perhaps not.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Me? I've always enjoyed dodge tuba. We used to play that in the high school band. You know, all those tough guy athletes over at the gym and on the fields would be doing activities like baseball, tennis, basketball, football, soccer, lacrosse, and dodge ball. Little balls, most of them soft. Especially the ball used in dodge ball. But over in the music wing things got fired up when several folks picked up the Sousaphones and started tossing them back and forth, last one standing unhit was the winner. Believe me, when you get rapped by a flying Sousaphone you feel it. Even moreso, you can get totally ensnared in one, entangled inside the massive brass tubing windings. It leads to, well, you know, total embarrassment. Ha! You never heard of those athlete guys at the gym or on the football field getting schlamucked by something that can totally consume them, as when the Sousaphone bell falls right down over your head. Whew! What a sport! I miss those days.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> Me? I've always enjoyed dodge tuba. We used to play that in the high school band. You know, all those tough guy athletes over at the gym and on the fields would be doing activities like baseball, tennis, basketball, football, soccer, lacrosse, and dodge ball. Little balls, most of them soft. Especially the ball used in dodge ball. But over in the music wing things got fired up when several folks picked up the Sousaphones and started tossing them back and forth, last one standing unhit was the winner. Believe me, when you get rapped by a flying Sousaphone you feel it. Even moreso, you can get totally ensnared in one, entangled inside the massive brass tubing windings. It leads to, well, you know, total embarrassment. Ha! You never heard of those athlete guys at the gym or on the football field getting schlamucked by something that can totally consume them, as when the Sousaphone bell falls right down over your head. Whew! What a sport! I miss those days.


This is a great response, I love the humor and humility this board has.


----------



## skim1124 (Mar 6, 2019)

Team sport for playing: basketball
Individual sport for playing: running
To watch/analyze/discuss/gain knowledge of: baseball


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I moved the thread to the Community Forum since it does not concern music.

My favorite sports are basketball and US football.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

I like to play chess but I do not classify it as the sport. I enjoy tennis both to watch and play, I enjoy running, swimming, gymnastics, horse-riding and squash. I have not had much time for sport with schoolwork and family life the way it is now but I went to visit our horse the past weekend. Truly magnificent animal much gracefulness in their spirit.

Edit: Spelling error (was without my contacts)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I also enjoy skiing; doing it myself or watching the x-games. Lots of the x-games stimulate me, actually - Dirt biking, snowboarding, skateboarding etc.

They feel creative to me and capture my imagination with all the fascinating stunts the competitors pull off.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Zofia said:


> I like to play chess but I do not classify it as the sport. I enjoy tennis both to watch and play, I enjoy running, swimming, gymnastics, horse-riding and squash. I have not had much time for sport with schoolwork and family life the way ut is niw but I went to visit our horse the past weekend. Truly magnificent animal much gracefulness in their spirit.


I used to take horse back riding lessons as a child, I loved it. I even competed once! I don't recall the results, however.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

For chess, if you accept it as sport, I enjoy how it utilizes and refines one's logic. With Billiards, I enjoy how it focuses on finesse. I'm just not big on contact sports, they feel archaic to me.


I used to play baseball as a child, but I find it dull even though it's not much of a contact sport.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I used to watch snooker a lot before it became a big money sport and enjoyed going to the Crucible when I lived in Sheffield. I watched football (soccer) with my husband, and occasionally, golf but never watch any sport now, not even Olympics.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I've played chess and bridge in competition at a reasonable level for many years, I've played football (soccer for the yanks), softball and badminton at much lower levels. I don't do any of these anymore for various reasons. I like to watch football (preferring summaries over complete games usually) and speed skating.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Golf is my sport. Of all the "major" sports it is perhaps the most musical. The old timers knew what modern technology has proven: the closer one can move their body to swing in 3/4 time for the full shot, and 2/4 time for putting and chipping - the better one golfs that day. Timing is everything. If you shorten or elongate a measure, you can't play golf or a musical instrument well.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I like to watch baseball, at the stadium, in the afternoon, in black-and-white or sepia tone, in the 1930s, 1940s, and 1950s, wearing a fedora, unironically, with a dog and a cold one. And all the players have baggy, button-up uniforms with pants that reach only to their knees, with stockings, and none of them has any facial hair. There's no designated hitter rule, and everybody plays for the same team their whole career. And they get a one-year contract for a mere pittance. And there's a guy out in the scoreboard who changes the numbers manually. Oh - and tobacco juice everywhere, natch.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Totenfeier said:


> I like to watch baseball, at the stadium, in the afternoon, in black-and-white or sepia tone, in the 1930s, 1940s, and 1950s, wearing a fedora, unironically, with a dog and a cold one. And all the players have baggy, button-up uniforms with pants that reach only to their knees, with stockings, and none of them has any facial hair. There's no designated hitter rule, and everybody plays for the same team their whole career. And they get a one-year contract for a mere pittance. And there's a guy out in the scoreboard who changes the numbers manually. Oh - and tobacco juice everywhere, natch.


I like this post!


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I`ve tried to watch many foreign sports throughout the years but dropped most of them eventually. The only sport that I watch consistently is Snooker (I`ve adapted to the big-money era as well) and for the past few years I`ve also been watching Road Cycling and some Winter Games (boring ones not the X ones).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Totenfeier said:


> I like to watch baseball, at the stadium, in the afternoon, in black-and-white or sepia tone, in the 1930s, 1940s, and 1950s, wearing a fedora, unironically, with a dog and a cold one. And all the players have baggy, button-up uniforms with pants that reach only to their knees, with stockings, and none of them has any facial hair. There's no designated hitter rule, and everybody plays for the same team their whole career. And they get a one-year contract for a mere pittance. And there's a guy out in the scoreboard who changes the numbers manually. Oh - and tobacco juice everywhere, natch.


I hate the latest trend for pants where the bottoms of the legs virtually trail along the floor (see below). If players aren't going to wear a breeches/stockings combo then at the very least a stirrup should still be visible when wearing longer pants.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I used to row a lot, today I do no more than coach the sport. I will confess it is not the most exciting of spectator sports....

I'll watch Athletics, another sport I did to a decent standard in my younger days, albeit less "seriously". Also follow football, follow cricket, assiduously avoid following rugby.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Totenfeier said:


> I like to watch baseball, at the stadium, in the afternoon, in black-and-white or sepia tone, in the 1930s, 1940s, and 1950s, wearing a fedora, unironically, with a dog and a cold one. And all the players have baggy, button-up uniforms with pants that reach only to their knees, with stockings, and none of them has any facial hair. There's no designated hitter rule, and everybody plays for the same team their whole career. And they get a one-year contract for a mere pittance. And there's a guy out in the scoreboard who changes the numbers manually. Oh - and tobacco juice everywhere, natch.


Yes, some people do enjoy that boring era. I like baseball in the 60's and 70's better. It's much more exciting; alcohol, amphetamines, beaver shooting, _Ball Four_ and Doc Ellis' no hitter.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

What are all these strange pastimes of which you speak?
I used to play, and continue to enjoy watching, rugby union and cricket. Which is basically all a chap needs.
Oh, and hurling, of course, on the rare occasions it's on the tv.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love that we are diverse and interesting in our picks, interesting results so far.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I prefer baseball as a sport to watch or listen to (good old days)--the relaxed pace, the little rituals, the familiar play-by-play terminology. Though they are not sports, I used to be an avid cross-country skier until my wind began to fail me. And my oldest, dearest love remains open-water kayaking: out all day working the shoreline of a large and relatively untouched lake, or a to-there-and-back daytrip on tidewater, working with wind and tide in all sorts of weather and observing wildlife and snuffling the salt air.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Football (real 'football' not 'handegg' as I refer to the game played by our American cousins) is my favourite sport. Used to play for my area when at secondary school. Now I just content myself in watching the team I've supported all my life (I used to watch them every home game, and some away games, as I was a season ticket holder for 20 years). Once a blue always one....... MCFC.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Never been much of a sports fan - find baseball, basketball, and football especially boring. The only sport that I do watch, attend, and enjoy is rodeo. I keep up with PRCA and PBR events daily when they're in season. When I get to summer music festivals like in Grand Tetons, I always go out of the way to get to Cody, WY for their nightly rodeo. Why rodeo? The guys are not mega-millionaires with egos to match, ticket prices aren't insane, and it's family friendly. My own sport is road biking either solo or in a group - ride 20-30 miles on a nice Saturday morning is invigorating.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Posted in error


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Today I often watch combat sports. I used to like a lot of basketball (NBA), but it gets boring. Today with the social media involved in literally everything, the NBA resembles more like a soap opera than a sport, all the gossips you hear, it drains you...


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

If bridge counts, it was the only game I played that I ever felt really competitive about. 

I used to love to immerse myself in the tactics, mental arithmetic, personalities, slow buildups and sudden dramas of test cricket (but only on television). Also identifying with the runners as middle and long distance races slowly evolved. Playing, feeling and thinking along with tennis players, including during the breaks....

Then everything went commercial. Sport became mostly breaks. Commentators couldn't let the drama unfold without them.

To be polite, I sat through several televised matches from the recent Australian Open. Any hope of feeling at one with the players and enjoying total immersion in the matches was dashed. But I don't mind because .....the internet! And I love to play online games.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Baseball, especially my experiences and wonderful memories associated with the 1950s Brooklyn Dodgers. I've remained a Dodger fan since the team's move to Los Angeles following its 1957 season. I've also enjoyed track, from my days of youthful competition to the present.


----------



## Desafinado (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll watch pretty much any team sport given one condition - the game is actually a meaningful, and relevant match, or there is a superstar playing. If I'm watching two teams play when there's nothing on the line, or when the score is a blowout I start wondering what the point is.

I'd add that I wouldn't call myself a 'classical fan', but rather just someone who enjoys good music.


----------

